# Worthy trading cliches



## constable (13 November 2006)

As a novice I've found it really useful for some of the trading cliches to be sticky posted to my monitor.  Gives a reminder to you when you're over excited or overwhelmed, or thinking of going back for seconds and generally wishing you hadn't after the fact...bet everyone's done that! Anyrate here are a couple of my favourites, one i read here at asf, another out of a book refering to options.

    - be a buyer of despair and a seller of hope!
    - a loss is a loss NOW! 

Both totally relevant but can take years to master!


----------



## Gundini (13 November 2006)

Here's mine: "Stay in the game"


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

Gundini said:
			
		

> Here's mine: "Stay in the game"



bottom pickers get smelly fingers
hope is not a strategy


----------



## nevieboy (13 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> As a novice ive found it really useful for some of the trading cliches to be sticky posted to my monitor.  Gives a reminder to you when you're over excited or overwhelmed, or thinking of going back for seconds and generally wishing you hadn't after the fact...bet everyone's done that! Anyrate here are a couple of my favourites ,one i read here at asf ,another out of a book refering to options,
> 
> - be a buyer of despair and a seller of hope!
> - a loss is a loss NOW!
> ...



There are no good stocks. Only stocks that make you money.


----------



## Gundini (13 November 2006)

Still recon the best cliches is from Jim Cramer!

"Bull make money, Bears make money, and Pigs get slaughtered"


----------



## nevieboy (13 November 2006)

Always take your profit too soon


----------



## nizar (13 November 2006)

nevieboy said:
			
		

> There are no good stocks. Only stocks that make you money.




Thats GOLD nevie. I like.


----------



## nevieboy (14 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Thats GOLD nevie. I like.



Here is another one for you, young fellow.
When the ship starts to sink, don't pray. JUMP.


----------



## Kauri (14 November 2006)

As my old father used to say...
     "Don't go down the mine son, there's plenty of coal in the yard."


----------



## constable (14 November 2006)

nevieboy said:
			
		

> Always take your profit too soon



 I like it ....you can never lose taking a profit.
 - nobody rings a bell at the top (gdn)

 Quote from chris tate...as a simple change in the capital at risk will dramatically alter the risk of ruin!


----------



## shinobi346 (14 November 2006)

Don't grab a falling knife.

buy low, sell high

if you don't understand it, avoid!


----------



## constable (5 December 2006)

"Fools rush in", I'm eating some humble pie as we speak thanks to sen's timely release of a profit downgrade


----------



## swingstar (5 December 2006)

Markets can stay 'irrational' longer than you can stay solvent.


----------



## Sodapop (5 December 2006)

A quote - pretty pertinent in this market...

"... _And right here let me say one thing: After spending many years in Wall Street and after making and losing millions of dollars I want to tell you this: It never was my thinking that made the big money for me. It always was my sitting. Got that? My sitting tight! It is no trick at all to be right on the market. You always find lots of early bulls in bull markets and early bears in bear markets. I've known many men who were right at exactly the right time, and began buying or selling stocks when prices were at the very level which should show the greatest profit. And their experience invariably matched mine - that is, they made no real money out of it. Men who can both be right and sit tight are uncommon. I found it one of the hardest things to learn. But it is only after a stock operator has firmly grasped this that he can make big money. It is literally true that millions come easier to a trader after he knows how to trade than hundreds did in the days of his ignorance_...."

From Lefevre (Livingston) - Reminiscences Of A Stock Operator


----------



## Bobby (5 December 2006)

Sodapop said:
			
		

> A quote - pretty pertinent in this market...
> 
> "... _And right here let me say one thing: After spending many years in Wall Street and after making and losing millions of dollars I want to tell you this: It never was my thinking that made the big money for me. It always was my sitting. Got that? My sitting tight! It is no trick at all to be right on the market. You always find lots of early bulls in bull markets and early bears in bear markets. I've known many men who were right at exactly the right time, and began buying or selling stocks when prices were at the very level which should show the greatest profit. And their experience invariably matched mine - that is, they made no real money out of it. Men who can both be right and sit tight are uncommon. I found it one of the hardest things to learn. But it is only after a stock operator has firmly grasped this that he can make big money. It is literally true that millions come easier to a trader after he knows how to trade than hundreds did in the days of his ignorance_...."
> 
> From Lefevre (Livingston) - Reminiscences Of A Stock Operator



Soda can you add more to this, don't get what your saying ?   

Bob


----------



## CanOz (5 December 2006)

Gundini said:
			
		

> Still recon the best cliches is from Jim Cramer!
> 
> "Bull make money, Bears make money, and Pigs get slaughtered"




I've heard this before but with "sheep", not pigs.


----------



## carmo (5 December 2006)

The two greatest disappointments in life, one is you don't get what you want and the other is, you do!


----------



## Lert (8 December 2006)

For every buyer there is a seller...


----------



## mrWoodo (8 December 2006)

If life gives you a lemon, make lemonade


----------



## theasxgorilla (12 December 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Soda can you add more to this, don't get what your saying ?
> 
> Bob




If I may, the quote refers to act of "sitting tight" aka. waiting, being responsible for ultimate success in the markets, as opposed to what many believe is responsible for success, activity.

_"I found it one of the hardest things to learn"_


----------



## kgee (12 December 2006)

pump and dump baby , pump and dump


----------



## Broadside (12 December 2006)

this stock is being capped but wait for off screen buyers, back up the truck the trend is your friend, it's not weakness it is just profit taking, you can't go broke taking a profit


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 June 2012)

*Re:  trading cliches*

The 64 Biggest Investing Cliches to Sound Like a Pundit

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericjac...est-investing-cliches-to-sound-like-a-pundit/

are cliche lists cliche?


----------



## boofis (29 June 2012)

constable said:


> I like it ....you can never lose taking a profit.




Wait, wait, is this thread about good trading cliches or shat ones?


----------

